# hi all



## rochie (Aug 9, 2006)

hi all 
rochie from middlesbrough uk
always been interested in all miletary stuff esp wwII aircraft weapons
looking forward to learning even more


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome rochie, go through some of the threads, get a feel for some of the members. Again welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------

